

Vancouver, Canada Startup Meeting - simonk

Anybody in Vancouver want to do a coffee/lunch meetup?  Leave email address here or email me simon@lingermedia.com
======
truebosko
Kitchener-Waterloo needs a Hacker News meetup ;)

~~~
paulgb
Agreed, there seem to be a lot of interesting HN readers in KW.

If anyone is interested in setting something up, my email is paulgb at gmail.

~~~
amackera
Emailed!

------
pwoods
I'm interested and I emailed you. Paul

~~~
neeson
Ditto.

------
simonk
A couple of people have asked what its all about and its basically going to be
a time for people get together to chat, learn about startups, find jobs, talk
deals and generally cavort.

------
pkaler
I'm interested.

    
    
      Parveen Kaler
      Smartful Studios. iPhone Application Development.
      pk AT smartfulstudios DOT com

------
qwph
I'd like to come but I work in Burnaby, so could only do weekends/evenings.
I'll send you a mail anyway...

~~~
simonk
Ah, I'm sure we'll try and do more than one meetup so hopefully we can
schedule one then.

------
simonk
I've emailed everybody that sent me an email about this, if you haven't gotten
one please email me again.

------
danielhodgins
Just emailed you. I am interested in starting and helping organize the group's
events.

